# Centipede Enclosure



## Tornacade (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone mind showing me their centipedes and set ups?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 23, 2011)

Cormocephalus aurantiipes

Enclosure

Scloropendra leata leata

S. l. leata

Did have a Scolopendra morsitans but didn't grab pics.


----------



## hornet (Jan 23, 2011)

Mind describing your setups? (size and substrate).

For pedes i generally use a suitable sized container (at least the length of the pede) and coco peat, occasionally i add some leaf litter or bark but i dont normally hold onto them for long.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 23, 2011)

Something like a 15cm cube. It used to be a lolly box from a lolly shop around here. Substrate is desert blend, some reptile substrate that i had lying around. They had no trouble burrowing in it.


----------



## wasgij (Jan 23, 2011)

how about humidity though? coco peat or something might be a better bet. they like it at least a bit damp


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, they spent most of their time around the water bowl.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2011)

loving the laeta matt 
i keep mine on 70% cocopeat %30 washed sand.
fill the substrate to their is 6cm left of the tank, put a rock and bark in, mist it every 3 days, chuck food in once a week, easy done.
as i told you, the container must be completely escape proof. I use these tubs i get from the local $2 shops for my bigger pedes, and smaller ones i use deep circular takeaway containers and dellfresh conatiners.

just updated my AIF album with some of my pedes  Australian Invertebrate Forum


----------

